# Reset Tyre Pressure Monitors



## DetroitTT (Jun 29, 2011)

My check tyre pressure light came on today and I'm wondering how to reset it. i can't find it in the manual. I put new wheels on 3 weeks ago but this is the first time the light came on. I checked all the tires and the pressure is what it should be. Any help? I really don't want to take it to a dealer.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ignition on, press and hold the TPM button until you hear a beep and you get a message in the DIS, iirc


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Earlier cars it was reset by holding down the TPMS switch on the centre consul. Later cars without the TPMS switch can be reset in the DIS menus.


----------



## DetroitTT (Jun 29, 2011)

WHere is the TPM button on the 08?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

DetroitTT said:


> WHere is the TPM button on the 08?


Mine's on the centre console, however, I'm guessing you don't have it if you have to ask. Maybe it's an option in the DIS as pilott says :?


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

I just had the tyre pressure warning pop up - red picture of a tyre on the central display telling me it's rear left, and an orange icon on the rev counter. I checked the tyre; all's fine, pressure is ok. The rear tyres are worn, getting replaced later this week, which might account for a difference in rotation speed - the fronts are newer.

I have the reset button behind the gear lever (it's a DSG Quattro 3.2). Pressed the button, held it for 10 seconds; nothing. No beep, warning hasn't gone away. Switched off, next day, same warnings pop up as soon as I start the engine.

How do I clear the warning?

Thanks,

RP


----------



## Veeeb (Apr 17, 2016)

Car has to have ignition on, not sure if engine has to be on or not, hold button for approx. 5 seconds, it will beep with the amber symbol showing in dash, and release. Then go for a drive. You have to drive car for it to relearn. 
If it's still beeping at you, you might have an error, so might be an idea to scan with vcds.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just a thought - with the change in seasons, the change in temperature is going to affect your tire pressure. It might be a good idea to head to a gas station and verify your actual tire pressure, get them to spec (check the door sticker) and then reset your TPM.

Whatever year you have, the owner's manual has instructions on how to do this.


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks all,

It was operator error; I just hadn't been holding the button down for long enough. The central warning went away first, the yellow light flashed a few times and also disappeared.

Good point on the pressures SJP, I'll be in the local quick fit tomorrow, getting 2 new tyres; they'll check the pressures for me.

RP


----------

